# CM7 Question - ADW



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

I was wondering when I pick launcher pro (or ADW EX or Go Launcher...) to use instead of ADW does ADW remain in use in the background? If it is, is it using any battery however minimal?
Haven't seen this asked, sorry if it has and I'm blind.


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

it will run until a reboot, i recommend uninstalling it via titanium backup or system app uninstaller, or your system app remover of choice, to save space anyway

EDIT: although adw is my personal favorite, adwex seems less polished, and using the market version allows updates, so thats what i do


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I do what WrlsFnatic posted on the "other place" here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1012998.html . Excerpt below:

"I do this every time I flash a new version of CM:

- Obviously, I backup with Titanium and then do a Nandroid backup... duh 
- Clear out everything, and flash the new ROM and GAPPS, et al 
- Boot in, and install all the apps I want 
- Load the ADW.EX launcher and set it to your default 
- Uninstall ADW Launcher (free version) with Titanium Backup 
- Use Root Explorer to move org.adw...whatever from /data/app/ to /system/app/
- Reboot"


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

Brilliant. Just what I needed.


----------

